# Should a bodybuilder always be hungry?



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

Are you hungry inbetween meals or should you eat until you are full up.

Goals are cutting out all the crap trying to loose body fat but worried about feeling hungry. any advice?


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

If your not ravenous when trying to lose bodyfat your not doin it right!


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

If trying to gain then you should never feel hungry, should always be full of food in my opinion.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bulking no

Cutting yes.


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

Well im starting back gym tomorrow after 7-8 month break. need to be lean for november would you recommend cut straight away or just clean eating to start with?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

how much do you weigh and what do you want to get to, november is plenty of time to get lean.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

bigD29 said:


> Well im starting back gym tomorrow after 7-8 month break. need to be lean for november would you recommend cut straight away or just clean eating to start with?


Start eating clean and then lower calories by 100-200 each week untill your losing weight then stick there untill your not, then add in more cardio/energy expeniture or lower cals.


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

Im weighing 18 stone. Id say ive got a good foundation. Ive lost alot of size and shape but not weigh if that makes sense?

I just want to look good, never done a cut before. Diet & cardio have been my enemy and biggest let down but this time im determined. I have come to realise there are no short cuts. Im prepared to put the hard work in just need a little help with understanding the eating part of things.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Sounds like you've lost muscle and gained fat mate


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

need2bodybuild said:


> Start eating clean and then lower calories by 100-200 each week untill your losing weight then stick there untill your not, then add in more cardio/energy expeniture or lower cals.


Is this possible without counting calories?

Im going to find calories too hard to work out.

Is it possible to go with carbs instead or does it not work like that?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MissB said:


> I sooooo cannot wait to get on a cut and feel hungry. Will be amazing to have my stomach rumbling rather then churning


Thats all good but wait till you turn into a moody nasty bastard, and you will trust me, that bit really isnt nice for everyone around you.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Thats all good but wait till you turn into a moody nasty bastard, and you will trust me, that bit really isnt nice for everyone around you.


dont say that, looking forward to cutting so sick of eating.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

kingdale said:


> dont say that, looking forward to cutting so sick of eating.


I have said it before and l stand on, dieting is far worse for moods than any gear mate, its deprivation and any deprivation takes its toll on you.


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

im so full these days can't wait to cut, feels and looks like im getting one of those distended stomachs :scared:


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

Is it common to count calories or can I just count carbs, protein? and cut fats out


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

bigD29 said:


> Is this possible without counting calories?
> 
> Im going to find calories too hard to work out.
> 
> Is it possible to go with carbs instead or does it not work like that?


No, you'll have to count calories, you can use myfitnesspal to make it easy!

You need to slash everything to a minimum but have just enough to retain most of your muscle. Protein at around 1-1.5g/lb bodyweight, enough good fats for hormone production and maintenance and to help you stay fuller, then the rest from carbs (use carbs around times of biggest exertion, i.e gym etc). It's just up to you to workout how many grams of each, pro, carbs and fat you'll need to lose weight at around 1-2lbs a week, maybe more if assisted (you'll get an initial big drop from loss of water weight so don't be alarmed by that)

It's all about trial and error mate, if you want it enough, go for it!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

last time i cut i felt so hungry all the time damn i was in a really bad mood snappy as hell , bulking you should eat until you burst 4-5 times ED lol.


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

need2bodybuild said:


> No, you'll have to count calories, you can use myfitnesspal to make it easy!
> 
> You need to slash everything to a minimum but have just enough to retain most of your muscle. Protein at around 1-1.5g/lb bodyweight, enough good fats for hormone production and maintenance and to help you stay fuller, then the rest from carbs (use carbs around times of biggest exertion, i.e gym etc). It's just up to you to workout how many grams of each, pro, carbs and fat you'll need to lose weight at around 1-2lbs a week, maybe more if assisted (you'll get an initial big drop from loss of water weight so don't be alarmed by that)
> 
> It's all about trial and error mate, if you want it enough, go for it!


Thanks for your help. I want it badly & im prepared to put the work in.

Just need to get my head around this calorie counting...!!

What carbs are best before a workout.. simple or complex and how long before workout should I eat for the digestion ?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I find cutting far easier than bulking.

I also feel a lot healthier when I'm cutting and so my mood is better.

There's no need to feel hungry if you're cutting either. Just find the right foods to fill you up - loads of low calorie vegetables and drink tons of water for a start.


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> I find cutting far easier than bulking.
> 
> I also feel a lot healthier when I'm cutting and so my mood is better.
> 
> There's no need to feel hungry if you're cutting either. Just find the right foods to fill you up - loads of low calorie vegetables and drink tons of water for a start.


good advice.

thanks


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

bigD29 said:


> Thanks for your help. I want it badly & im prepared to put the work in.
> 
> Just need to get my head around this calorie counting...!!
> 
> What carbs are best before a workout.. simple or complex and how long before workout should I eat for the digestion ?


Complex, so something like oats at least an hour before, i like 1.5-2hours before


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

bigD29 said:


> Are you hungry inbetween meals or should you eat until you are full up.
> 
> Goals are cutting out all the crap trying to loose body fat but worried about feeling hungry. any advice?


Yes. You got to burn to grow.

Stay hungry!


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

Any advice on what healthy fats? and how much?


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

and should I be weighing my food.

i.e oats , chicken breast etc..


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

I use my scales all day. I've given up bothering putting them away lol


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Is funny how some people find ramming their faces to bulk easy but feeling hungry a nightmare, whereas others struggle with bulking like it's force feeding for the sake of torture but can cut and be hungry and not bothered by it... I'm more the second kind, and find the volume of food the hardest thing with bodybuilding, but find cutting easy.

I really struggle above around a measly 2800-3000kcals a day, and am happiest on a very modest 2500.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh and healthy fats, natural nut butters, coconut oil and flax seed oil along with evoo all go in the good fats category!


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

The hunger goes away with time but to start its a pain in the ar$e. Your body/brain will need time to adapt to the change and that is completely normal. Drink loads of water and try keep in mind the end goal. If you cave and have to eat something have appropriate snacks in the house, sometimes the act of just putting something in your mouth is enough to take the edge off. When I started out I kept a pot of cottage cheese and a 50g of chicken just to pick at if I needed it. Now I don't use unplanned snacks at all.


----------

